# Locals Only



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

As many of you are aware, my lunch breaks are usually spent fishing whatever water I can find, close by. The river has been a staple for me over the past few months, but I've also found some other water to investigate.

As a result, I've been hooking into some LMB and bluegill lately.



















It's been a lot of fun, catching species I don't usually target and the bucket mouth pack a pretty good fight too. Some of them are pretty nice. Here's my new personal best:










Yesterday was pretty nasty, weather-wise. Regardless, it was my only chance to get out, so I left with hopes of going to Strawberry and getting in a brisk float.

Only a short distance up Provo Canyon, my desire to take on the drive to the Berry in snow and ice withered. I pulled over at Canyon View park and caught a couple of smaller browns below the Murdock. Some bigger fish were messing with me, but I either missed those bites or broke off.

Another person showed up as I broke off a snag and I offered him the hole. My plans were evolving by the moment, so I chose to head farther up the canyon and hit a stretch I had a good day on, last fall.

The fishing was pretty good for average browns (13" or so), but I also smacked some bigger ones. Overall, the average size per catch was nicer than usual and that coaxed me into staying all day. Browns were caught on Gulp minnows:










Blue Fox:










And Black Marabou:










The longest of the day was really skinny, but had large fins. Kind of a neat looking fish.










At one shallow spot, the browns were going crazy, churning up a gravel bed. There had to be 20 fish or more in that spot and they were throwing a lot of water around. Pretty cool to watch. The Blue Fox got chased aggressively by exposed dorsal and tails fins, leaving strong wakes, but only one was hooked through there.

Bringing my fly rod for that may have been a better choice, but I was still doing well enough with the spin gear. It's nice to see the activity though.










All things considered, it was an enjoyable day on the river for pretty good browns. It would have been nice to float Strawberry, but staying local was probably a better idea.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice, is Canyon View Park where the small campground is right by Bridal Veil Falls?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No, that's Nunns Park.

Canyon View is about a mile up the canyon from the gas station.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Saw your Rodeo at your second spot. I've never fished that stretch of river before. Looks like it's worth a try .


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> A
> The longest of the day was really skinny, but had large fins. Kind of a neat looking fish.


OMG.

obvioulsy, beauty is in the eye of the beholder! I certainly hope you killed that fish by harvesting it. Mercy killing. That fish was pathetic!!

Nice report. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No browns were harvested in the making of this report. But I'm sure I inadvertently stomped a few redds while I was at it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> OMG.
> 
> obvioulsy, beauty is in the eye of the beholder! I certainly hope you killed that fish by harvesting it. Mercy killing. That fish was pathetic!!
> 
> Nice report. Thanks for the pictures.


Have you ever eaten an emaciated trout like that? I did, once. Yuck! _/O
Does LOAH have a cat?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I wish! That'd make a happy little girl.

(Yeah, I'd have to be pretty hungry to try and find the meat on that fish.)-O,-


----------



## duckslug (Nov 6, 2012)

*Time well spent*

Thanks for taking the time to upload those pictures. I always love seeing the slight variations in those browns. And the skinny one with the large tail was truly interesting. Sounds like you made the right choice staying away from sketchy roads in favor of a safe day of knocking'em dead with your spinning gear. Just seeing those pictures has me amped to get out again this week. Thanks a million.


----------



## duckslug (Nov 6, 2012)

*When an Eel and Brown Trout Fall In Love*



Catherder said:


> Have you ever eaten an emaciated trout like that? I did, once. Yuck! _/O
> Does LOAH have a cat?


I'm no fish expert but I'd say it was more than just skinny. It must have been either a hybrid or a mutation of some sort.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

The bass must of been a nice change.I love blue Gill,reminds me of younger days on the farm ponds.8)


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

duckslug said:


> I'm no fish expert but I'd say it was more than just skinny. It must have been either a hybrid or a mutation of some sort.


 What's the big deal about a spawned out hen brown?
Her emaciated state was likely caused by her drive to perpetuate her species(nothing pathetic about that)and will not effect her offspring.
I liked her big red spots


----------

